

Show HN: JobSignal – 20k postings from AngelList analyzed - mattangriffel
http://jobsignal.io/

======
minimaxir
You can't do straight averages of salaries because they're heavily skewed,
especially in the case of tech. Either use average + confidence interval or
use medians instead. (relatedly, don't use area charts for single statistics)

------
izyda
Cool, very interesting but is this data just scraped from AngelList? If so, is
there a risk that its more representative of AngelList's growth as a platform
/ relevancy amongst employers?

~~~
minimaxir
That's the second problem with the dataset. (sampling bias for AngelList's
preference toward startups)

